# suggest me PC for RS 40000



## jerryelvi (Oct 31, 2008)

hi guys,
          finally! i landed here

         i know this is a portal for the pros and the hot shots...

       i thought of buying a gaming pc,my budget is only RS 40,000.please do suggest me a decent configuration.

i have zeroed in some of the components...suggest me in building the rest.


lcd monitor dell 22" or any other's with good contrast ratio.

processor:AMD athlon x2 3000+

motherboard: no idea about it 

graphics card: 512Mb card with SLI (can spend upto Rs 7500) 

harddisk:seagate 650gb

cabinet:Cooler Master Elite 330 cabinet

SMPS: no idea 

RAM:2x2Gb Kingston DDR2 800 RAM

writer: ASUS dvd writer

ups: no idea

           all your suggestions on the configuration are welcome!.....


waiting for your reply.......

hi ,
             is palit hd4850 a good graphics option for my configuration........


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

lcd monitor dell 22" or any other's with good contrast ratio.

processor:AMD *athlon x2 3000+*----- R u serious ??? there is no 3000+ in Athlon X2 series ... the minimum u can get is 4600+ ..but its not that good for gaming ....

motherboard: no idea about it  ---- Depends on the Proccy u chose (intel or AMD )

graphics card: 512Mb card with SLI (can spend upto Rs 7500)------ SLI ?? SLI means using two Nvidia Graphic cards together ....its not possible in ur budget coz .... 1. U cant get two good cards in 7500 and 2. SLI enabled motherboard are costly. 

harddisk:seagate 650gb

cabinet:Cooler Master Elite 330 cabinet

SMPS: no idea ---- Depends on ur budget ...but the minimum u can get is Glacial Star GS-500A for about 1200 Rs.

RAM:2x2Gb Kingston DDR2 800 RAM ----- U can save off some money here by going for 1 x 2 GB stick and adding another later.

writer: ASUS dvd writer

ups: no idea --------- Atleast Microket/luminous/APC 600 VA 


I can suggest u the following config 

Any 22" monitor (good quality) will cost u around 15k .. so u r left with 25k for the CPU and UPS...

Intel E7200 - 5500
Palit N73V / Gigabyte G31 board -- 2300/2600
2GB Kingston 800 Mhz -- 1700
Seagate/WD 640 GB - 3800
Coolermaster 330 -- 1800
Glacial Star GS500A- 1200
DVDRW - 1200
UPS Microtek - 1700
 Total 19600 (With G31 board)

this leaves 5400 Rs for graphic card.. u can save some money(around 3k) by going for Viewsonic/LG/AOC 22" LCD ...

so by adding 1k more .. u can get Palit HD4850 512 for a awesum Gaming Rig in ur budget... other wise u can go for Palit 9800 GT or can wait sumtime for HD4830 to arrive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 31, 2008)

E7200 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte G31 @ 3k(no overclocking though) OR Biostar i43 @ 4.5k
2*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.8k
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet @ 1.3k
Corsair VX450 450W PSU @ 3.2k
Western Digital HDD 640GB @ 3.7k
Palit HD4850 512MB DDR3 @ 9.5-10k
ViewSonic 1916wm @ 8.5k or 1940VX @ 10.5k


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2008)

Get E8400 instead of E7200.

Rest get the config mentioned above.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

This is for 45k... will kick-ASS

Motherboard: MSI P43 - 5300
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 - 3900
RAM: Kingston 2x1GB DDR2 800MHz - 1800
GPU: HD 3850 512MB / 9600GT 512MB - 6300
HDD: Seagate 7200.11 500GB SATAII - 2900
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite - 1800
SMPS: Corsair VX 450W - 3600
Optical Drive: Samsung 203D - 1100
Speakers: Logitech X230 - 2300
Monitor: LG 22in LG WTQ - 12000 --> maybe sammy or viewsonic
Keyboard: Logitech/ Mircosoft Multimedia -500
Mouse: Logitech MX518 - 1300  --> EL33T.....
UPS: APC 500VA - 2200


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

jerryelvi said:


> lcd monitor dell 22" or any other's with good contrast ratio.


Dell is goodGood


jerryelvi said:


> processor:AMD athlon x2 3000+


Get AMD Phenom X3 or X4 9550



jerryelvi said:


> motherboard: no idea about it


Gigabyte 780G 



jerryelvi said:


> graphics card: 512Mb card with SLI (can spend upto Rs 7500)


HD3850 512MB



jerryelvi said:


> RAM:2x2Gb Kingston DDR2 800 RAM
> harddisk:seagate 650gb
> cabinet:Cooler Master Elite 330 cabinet
> writer: ASUS dvd writer


OK



jerryelvi said:


> SMPS: no idea


CM or Corsair 450VX



jerryelvi said:


> ups: no idea


APC 500



jerryelvi said:


> is palit hd4850 a good graphics option for my configuration........


Ya, definitely...go 4 it...


----------



## realdan (Nov 1, 2008)

i doubt the person will come back to read or reply to all these


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 2, 2008)

thank you " harryneopotter,comp@ddict,Cool G5,madjeri,KaranTh85 "  for the reply, i appriciate it.
im from chennai,there is a computer (paradise) place called Ritchie street.
today i nearly spent 4 hours in getting price for some GPU,monitor,hdd......

dell 22''  ----16500
samsung 22''  ----15250
lg 22'' ----13700
intel core 2 quad 2.4ghz  ----9900
intel core 2 duo E5200 ---- 5900
asus p5q pro  ---- 9500
saffire hd3850 512mb ---- 6500
zotac geforce 9600gt ---- 7750
msi hd3870 ---- 9620
msi hd4850 ---- 12530


in two of the shops they told me that Pilate is one of the worst cards....is it so???

which GPU do u guys suggest...... is it ATI Radeon or nVIDIA geforce
then what should be the MANUFACTURER, is it saffire or zotac or msi.......


regarding monitor(22'') the one with good contrast ratio(static) is it dell or lg or samsung 

the processor and motherboard need to be decided........


thank u once again


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

DELL monitor
Manufacturer, the one giving u @ least price, or one giving u goodies like a free game.

ANd get HD4850, no HD3850 dude!

E5200 costs more than E7200 WHT!
Get Q6600

But, dude, jus get the rig already sugegsted to u earlier itself.


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 2, 2008)

i can still push my config to +6k more.......ie 46k in total.....

i refined certain things in my config

processor: Intel core 2 duo E8400/8500

gpu: Palit hd4850(not hd3850)

1) i need a crossfire enabled motherboard with overclockable facility(if it didnt bite my wallet)
2) do i need a 600w power supply.....?? 
3) then finally monitor...thinking to but samsung??

please answer all 3 queries.

what do u suggest........


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2008)

The corsair PSU is good enough to handle your rig.
And don't go for Samsung, go for Dell or Viewsonic.
You can even look for a 22inch HD BENQ at Rs.14k approx.


----------



## wbinodkr (Nov 3, 2008)

certainly it help others who r willing to setup new sys, not only the seeker. very much helpfull. pl keep it on. you r always bright and beauty


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 3, 2008)

@jerryelvi 
check my signature... i bot for 41k including tax... u can bargain or reduce the hdd capacity and come down to 40k..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2008)

wbinodkr said:


> certainly it help others who r willing to setup new sys, not only the seeker. very much helpfull. pl keep it on. you r always bright and beauty


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2008)

wbinodkr said:


> certainly it help others who r willing to setup new sys, not only the seeker. very much helpfull. pl keep it on. you r always* bright and beauty*


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: suggest me PC for RS 40000(suggestion needed)*

hi guys  i got the price for the configuration Mahavir multimedia,chennai.
i hope the mobo,GPU are quoted for higher.....is it correct  or costly? 

im not going to but the GPU as of now.
im gonna invest it Dell sp 2208 wfp  (i hearded that the service of benq is poor  )
probably after 2 months i will but Palit HD4850. 

>>please do suggest me a mobo within 5k possible to overclock ,onboard graphics just for 2 months(average quality)

>>also i need a cabby within 3.5k.with good cooling (fans located in front,back,side/top the design dosn't matter.i have to save for the monitor).

im not going to but the GPU as of now.
im gonna invest it Dell sp 2208 wfp  (i hearded that the service of benq is poor  )
probably after 2 months i will but Palit HD4850. 

thinking to purchase on dec 6. valuable suggections needed. 

Processor: Intel core 2 duo E7200                    -           Rs.   6,000/-
Motherboard: MSI p45 Neo                            -           Rs.   6,075/-
RAM: transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz              -           Rs.   1,400/-
Graphics card palit HD4850 GDDr3 512mb     -           Rs. 10,500/-
Cabinet: antec gamer 300                                 -           Rs.   4,250/-

antec gamer 600                                   -           Rs.   7,500/-
SMPS: zebronics 600w                                    -           Rs.   3,400/-
           antec 600w                                           -           Rs.   5,500/-
           coller master xtreme power 600w          -           Rs.   4,000/-
Monitor: benq E2200HD                                  -           Rs. 13,000/-
Ups: APC 650va                                              -           Rs.   3,200/-
Hard disk: Seagate 640 gb (32 MB) Buffer     -           Rs.   3,975/-

   westen digital 640gb                          -           Rs.   3,975/-
DVD: asus dvd R/W                                         -           Rs.   1,300/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2008)

U R SPENDING 7k on CABBY!


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

the cabby is very good....

it be better if u just get CM690+VX620 ... it be about 10k ish in total..

avoid the antec smps.... its donkey-****....

buy corsair..coz its more energy efficient and a 620 will serve u when u upgrade...
and get a sapphire card if u can...
and avoid Asus DVD-RW... get sony...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^^+1.

Corsair makes the best PSU. Get HX620W for now. a CM690 cabby is good. If out of budget, get a Elite 330 cabby.


----------



## realdan (Nov 18, 2008)

man these manufacturer do earned big with cabinets


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 18, 2008)

Is Corsire PSU VX620 OR HX620?  

guys, suggestion needed for mobo.


----------



## realdan (Nov 18, 2008)

HX620..VX model upto 550 if im not wrong
as for motherboard..i like the asus p5q pro or p5q


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 18, 2008)

realdan said:


> HX620..VX model upto 550 if im not wrong
> as for motherboard..i like the asus p5q pro or p5q



1)what would be the price of HX620.
2)Need a mobo for 5k with on board graphics,until i buy palit HD4850.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2008)

for 5k with onboard grfx, Asus P5k VM. 

Price of HX620 wld be around 6.5-7k


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

It's 6k^^^

But buying an onboard gfx mobo for intel, well all of them SUCK

And u won't be able to OC well in them

Reconsider


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

^True. Intel's IGPs are weaker than AMD's. But Intel's CPU beat the AMDs to death. Think!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

IGP >> INTEL SUCKS

PROCC>> INTEL RULEZ

END OF STORY

Lesson learnt, get HD4850 and a non-igp mobo together, even if u hav to wait 2 weeks


----------



## acewin (Nov 19, 2008)

For cabinets Coolermaster Eliter 330, Zebronics Rage/Reaper or NZXT Alpha and the best Coolermaster 690
I have mentioned them in order of increasing prices

If wanna go for Dell decide quick and order even before you start assembling, because then you will know if it is available or not and have proper idea. SP2208 had been discontinued. If you can get it is good but will be priced more at 17K

HDD Seagate 32MB 640GB


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 19, 2008)

What about gigabyte G31 for intel C2D E7200?

for palit HD4850 which one to choose 
corsire VX450 or zebronics 600w.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 19, 2008)

if u r buying HD4850 .. then dnt go for IGP board. 

Corsair VX450 is wayyyyyyy better then Zebronics 600 W


----------



## acewin (Nov 19, 2008)

-1 for Zebronics 600W.
Corsair VX450 is good. or CoolerMaster Extreme 600W.
Decide the proccy first. Buy mobo with lowest price. They will have IGP, when you buy HD4850 also get good mobo.

Otherwise I will say try to go for minimum P35 based mobos like Palit P35A or Biostar TP35 or MSI P35 Neo they would cost aroun 4K


----------



## utsav (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> E7200 @ 5.5k
> Gigabyte G31 @ 3k*(no overclocking though) *OR Biostar i43 @ 4.5k
> 2*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
> Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.8k
> ...



r u jokin ?? i oced my e7200 to 3.7GHz on this mobo 



jerryelvi said:


> *What about gigabyte G31 for intel C2D E7200?*
> 
> for palit HD4850 which one to choose
> corsire VX450 or zebronics 600w.


gigabyte G31 is the best bang for the buck to pair wid E7200


----------



## acewin (Nov 20, 2008)

by that comp dict meant DG31 chipset is not a big on overclocking, and I do not think its really recommended to keep it like that for long.

Intel specifically introduced P Series for this aka overclocking.
For most of the boards, we can do overclocking more or less, but for long terms not all mobos will be recommended.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

G31's OVERCLOCK?

I wasnn't aware of that. ANd this well. Hmmm...


Well, ^^^^^^he said the rest

but 3.7Ghz is news


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 20, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> E7200, Gigabyte G31,2x1GB Corsair 667,Palit 9800GT,WD 640AAKS,Glacial Star GS-500A PSU,Zebroniocs Shivaji Cabby.


 
what about Gigabyte G31 performance 
dose it have PCI-EX-16 slot......

guys suggest me a board under 3.5k which support intel C2D E7200 and it should have PCI-EX-16 slot for palit HD4850............


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

jerryelvi said:


> what about Gigabyte G31 performance
> dose it have PCI-EX-16 slot......
> 
> guys suggest me a board under 3.5k which support intel C2D E7200 and it should have PCI-EX-16 slot for palit HD4850............



G31 has a PCI-e x16 slot. You can opt. for the G31 based ASUS P5K PLVM or NVIDIA based XFX 630i. Both are good and both are in your specified budget .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Head XFX is set to Release XFXG31i board with some cool features. U mite wait for a bit


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 22, 2008)

utsav said:


> r u jokin ?? i oced my e7200 to 3.7GHz on this mobo
> 
> 
> gigabyte G31 is the best bang for the buck to pair wid E7200




guys i have question   can C2D E7300 be overclocked. 

the price difference between E7200 and E7300 is little.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

Overclocking queries here dude:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=10


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks so much guys.............
finally  i got a PC.

intel C2D E7300 -5450
ASUS p5kplm-cm -2650
640 GB HDD -2900 
Moserbaser Lite-on  DVD R/W -1450
cooler master 334 elite -2300
cooler master Xtreme power 600W -3800
2gb transcend RAM -1100
Palit HD 4850 512 MB -9800 
Benq E2200HD - 13300 

the system really rocks.............................


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

Congos

Dun forget OC help anytime.


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

gr8 buy bro
and 640 GB in 2900 wow, thats a kill for sure.


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Congos
> 
> Dun forget OC help anytime.


 

dude my gfx idle temp is 45C .is it normal or should i need to install addtional cooler.......


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

45C, my idle is 60C, that's COOL. No worries.
HD4850 cool indeed. I guess Palit revved up the fan speed.


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 45C, my idle is 60C, that's COOL. No worries.
> HD4850 cool indeed. I guess Palit revved up the fan speed.


 

that's cool .how do i check my gfx bios version.
intalling a recent CCC or bios will increase  performance of the card    
im buggin u,sorry mate im not good at these things.


----------

